# 2nd gen 40" vs 2.5 gen 30"



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,

Edit: it is a first gen 40" MES, not 2nd. Thanks Bearcarver. 

I've been planning on getting the 2.5 gen MES  30" from Home Depot once it went on sale but then yesterday Home Depot stopped selling them and replaced them with the 2nd gen 30" models and 1st gen 40" model, 30" no window $399, 30" window $399, and 40" window $429. The 2.5 is still listed on their site but with no price (previously $399) and cannot be ordered. 

Is it better to get the bigger, $30 more expensive, older model, than the smaller, slightly cheaper, and newer? Or should I hold out for a 2.5 30"?


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm sure there will be some MES guys around shortly

Gary


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.elec-smokehouse-40-inch--all-ss-wwindow--rf.1000830351.html

This is the fourty inch, I believe it is second gen because it uses Rf, not Bluetooth.


----------



## mummel (Mar 23, 2016)

You want the Bluetooth model Gen 2.5.  Hold out until you can find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

Here ya go, Wayoung,

I tested them all.

This should help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235820/masterbuilt-smokers-bear-s-thoughts-findings

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

So gen 1 also came with an rf remote? Hmm,  does anyone know what gen model 20070311 is?  I thought two because it was a remote and the window less30" one home depot added was specified as gen two in the description (this 40 inch with window does not specify the gen).  Maybe I'm thinking this is a different smoker than it is. It does look like the smoke vent is on top, not the side.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

wayoung said:


> So gen 1 also came with an rf remote? Hmm, does anyone know what gen model 20070311 is? I thought two because it was a remote and the window less30" one home depot added was specified as gen two in the description (this 40 inch with window does not specify the gen). Maybe I'm thinking this is a different smoker than it is. It does look like the smoke vent is on top, not the side.


I believe that is the one I've had for 5 years, and still works Great----Generation #1. Good Unit.

20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray.

That's the second one I wrote about in my "Thoughts & Findings":

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235820/masterbuilt-smokers-bear-s-thoughts-findings

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I believe that is the one I've had for 5 years, and still works Great----Generation #1. Good Unit.
> 
> 20070311 SS door/with window,SS body,1200 Watt heating element,remote control,wheels/handle,with heating element access door,small wood chip tray.
> 
> ...



OK, I will edit my title. I notice no mention of a built in meat probe. That's too bad. I have a meat probe I can use (running the wire through the vent) but with the built in one I figured I could track two different meats at once. 

So, being a six year old model but larger, would you pay $30 more for it over the 2.5 gen 30" model?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

wayoung said:


> OK, I will edit my title. I notice no mention of a built in meat probe. That's too bad. I have a meat probe I can use (running the wire through the vent) but with the built in one I figured I could track two different meats at once.
> 
> So, being a six year old model but larger, would you pay $30 more for it over the 2.5 gen 30" model?


I personally would rather have the Gen #1 MES 40 than any MES 30.

However I agree with Mummel---I would hold out for the MES 40 Gen #2.5 BT.

As far as I'm concerned, they could eliminate the built in Meat Probe entirely----I would never trust one to be accurate. I use my Maverick ET-732.

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

The 2.5 40" is available on Amazon, but at $500 before tax. Bass pro is the only other Canadian retailer I found selling it, and it is $660 after shipping and before tax. I generally just cook for myself and my wife so the 40" for another hundred seemed overkill to me.

Edit: $499 cad is $377 usd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

wayoung said:


> The 2.5 40" is available on Amazon, but at $500 before tax. Bass pro is the only other Canadian retailer I found selling it, and it is $660 after shipping and before tax. I generally just cook for myself and my wife so the 40" for another hundred seemed overkill to me.


You could wait for a sale---They have them often.

I started with an MES 30, because it's only me & Mrs Bear.

However I moved to an MES 40 a year later, because I don't like to cut my Rib racks in half, cut my Briskets down, and make 10 pounds of Beef Sticks and only be able to fit 7 pound in the MES 30.

So I wasted money by buying the MES 30 for $169, because I sold it for $50 after I bought the MES 40.

I would wait for a sale on the MES40 Gen #2.5, or if you can't wait, get the MES 40 Gen #1 (#311).

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mummel (Mar 23, 2016)

wayoung said:


> The 2.5 40" is available on Amazon, but at $500 before tax. Bass pro is the only other Canadian retailer I found selling it, and it is $660 after shipping and before tax. I generally just cook for myself and my wife so the 40" for another hundred seemed overkill to me.
> 
> Edit: $499 cad is $377 usd


Yeah the CAD is in the pooper so thats what Bass Pro is selling it for so much.  What a bummer.


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

mummel said:


> Yeah the CAD is in the pooper so thats what Bass Pro is selling it for so much.  What a bummer.



They're tricky about it. I went to the Canadian site a few weeks back, saw the prices, was about to order, and then noticed the small print stating all online prices are in USA. That would have been a shock on the credit card bill.


----------



## avfordguy (Mar 23, 2016)

You can get a materbuilt 30 inch electric at Lowes for $199 US


----------



## wayoung (Mar 23, 2016)

avfordguy said:


> You can get a materbuilt 30 inch electric at Lowes for $199 US



You can,  I can't :p

Not without a long drive, duties, and a voided warranty.


----------



## wayoung (Mar 24, 2016)

Well now I'm getting more confused. They brought back the 2.5 30" but priced it less than model 2070411 30" which I thought was an older model....

Edit: Good thing this forum exists. I found multiple other threads with confusion over this model and it is a gen 1.  So Home Depot is playing a weird game, pricing the gen 1's higher than the gen 2.5s.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Well now I'm getting more confused. They brought back the 2.5 30" but priced it less than model 2070411 30" which I thought was an older model....
> 
> Edit: Good thing this forum exists. I found multiple other threads with confusion over this model and it is a gen 1. So Home Depot is playing a weird game, pricing the gen 1's higher than the gen 2.5s.


Not knowing the prices of each item, and taking into consideration that I would not want a 30" MES, below would be my suggestions in order:

1   MES 40 Gen #2.5 BT

2   MES 40 Gen #1

3   MES 30 Gen #2.5 BT

4   MES 30 Gen #1

Bear


----------

